# Flashing someone, whats the best way to do it?  ;)



## vonnagy (Mar 11, 2004)

I am a bit of a numbskull when it comes to using a flash, when i have used it,  the subjects where either too far in the distance for it to take effect or the brightness washes out the detials of there face. I know it'll take a bit of practice using it properly, but what are some good tips when you decide to use a flash?

I use a canon d10 by the way.

Also, though this could be a complete seperate thread, any ideas for using a flash creatively?


----------



## metroshane (Mar 11, 2004)

Have you read the manual?  The 10D has a couple of options.  First, you can always control the flash compensation level.  I do this almost always when using the flash.  You can also set it to send out a little pre-flash flash that measures the intensity and adjusts automatically.


----------



## vonnagy (Mar 11, 2004)

> Have you read the manual?



I lost my manual when i moved to my new place   but of course i should see if could download it from the canon website somewhere 'doh!'


----------



## voodoocat (Mar 11, 2004)

I usually just lift up my shirt when I want to flash someone.


----------



## photogoddess (Mar 11, 2004)

> Flashing someone, whats the best way to do it?



Wow! When I first saw the title to this thread I had an overwhelming desire to head off to the Mardi Gras.   :badangel: 

If you can't find a manual for your 10D, I can scan the appropriate pages from mine and PM them to you.


----------



## vonnagy (Mar 11, 2004)

> I usually just lift up my shirt when I want to flash someone.



actually thats not a bad idea, i am so pale i glow in the dark. I am a walking light source! Screw the flash!



> If you can't find a manual for your 10D, I can scan the appropriate pages from mine and PM them to you.



oh thanks for the offer.. i was going to tidy up my apartment to see if i can find it, if i can't - i'll message ya!


----------



## Jeff Canes (Mar 11, 2004)

vonnagy said:
			
		

> > Have you read the manual?
> 
> 
> 
> I lost my manual when i moved to my new place   but of course i should see if could download it from the canon website somewhere 'doh!'



My Spanish version is still in shrink rap, you can have it if you pay for the shipping.  

But on the other hand you can download a PDF copy at 
http://www.powershot.com/powershot2/customer/pdf/EOS_10D_E.pdf


----------



## oriecat (Mar 11, 2004)

_Read the Manual!_  Tip# 96 from Practical Photography's 101 Ways to Better Photos!

Yes, I'm just spammin' for my website.


----------



## ksmattfish (Mar 11, 2004)

I don't know much about the 10D, except that it's digital (and doesn't that mean that you could shoot away endlessly until you get a feel for flash photography?), so my first question is are you using a real flash or the puny little wimpy flash that they like to build into SLRs these days?  As you might be able to tell, I don't have much confidence in the pop-up flashes.  I think of them sort of like the little do-nut spare tire; nice in an emergency, but not what you want to drive on everyday.

Whatever flash you are using, it has a "guide number".  The guide number is listed in either ISO 100/ft. or ISO 100/meters, whatever you're more comfy with.  If you don't have the flash manual, then get it off the manufacturer's website.  

GN divided by flash to subject distance (in feet or meters) equals aperture for "correct" exposure (at ISO 100).

So if your GN is 80 (ISO 100/ft) and your flash to subject distance is 20 ft. then the correct aperture would be f/4.  If you are using ISO 400 it would be f/8.  If your subject is 5 ft away (at ISO 100) then f/16.

Some folks like to underexpose the fill flash by a stop or so, compared to the background.  Some folks like to do it the other way (background under exposed a stop or so, compared to subject exposure).  Try them both out; each one gives a different look to the image.  You got that fancy 10D, embrace the power of digital and practice, practice, practice!!!


----------



## Chase (Mar 11, 2004)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> Wow! When I first saw the title to this thread I had an overwhelming desire to head off to the Mardi Gras.   :badangel:



 :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:


----------



## photogoddess (Mar 11, 2004)

I want my beads!  :cheer:


----------



## MDowdey (Mar 11, 2004)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> I want my beads!  :cheer:



i love you.

md


----------



## ksmattfish (Mar 11, 2004)

I should have added that it's important to test the accuracy of what the manufacturer says is the GN.  Many times I find that the flash doesn't quite perform up to the manufacturer's claims.

Don't expect miracles from you flash.  Beyond 20' to 25' you are pushing the limits of lighting ability of most consumer flashes.  Even though the manual and GN suggest that flash photography out to 60' or 70' is totally possible, reality is often less practical.

I always use a flash when it's very dark and when it's very bright.  The dark is obvious.  I use the flash in the bright daylight to eliminate dark shadows.  Both film and digital will capture much greater contrast than it appears to your eye.  You have no problem seeing Uncle Bob's eyes under his baseball cap, but the pics turn out with an almost solid black shadow on his face.  I turn folks so that the sun is behind and off to one side of them using it as sort of a hairlight, and then use the flash to light the face/body.


----------



## terri (Mar 12, 2004)

I love Mr. Nagy because of his ability to get a serious answer while enticing our slutty minds into the gutter - all in one thread.  

Hats off to you sir!      :salute: 

(not my shirt, though, baby - keep dreamin')


----------



## doxx (Mar 12, 2004)

the 10Ds build-in pop-up flash is useable for fill-in if you reduce it by
a few stops. Otherwise it's pretty much useless...


----------



## karissa (Mar 12, 2004)

terri said:
			
		

> I love Mr. Nagy because of his ability to get a serious answer while enticing our slutty minds into the gutter - all in one thread.
> 
> Hats off to you sir!      :salute:
> 
> (not my shirt, though, baby - keep dreamin')



I couldn't have said it better myself.  Thank you Terri.


----------



## markc (Mar 12, 2004)

doxx said:
			
		

> the 10Ds build-in pop-up flash is useable for fill-in if you reduce it by
> a few stops. Otherwise it's pretty much useless...


Yeah, I agree. That goes for any built-in flashes from my point of view. I hate using flash anyway, so it's not much of a loss for me. I just use it for fill or snapshots.

What kind of images are you using the flash for, vonnagy? If they are sit-down portraits, then having the sibject sit next to the window (covered with a white shower curtain if there's a lot of direct light coming in) and a reflector on the other side works pretty well. You can then dial the flash way back if you want it for highlights in the eyes. The reflector will usually give you that, though. That's what I did here (no fill):






The reflector was actually too close, as it almost washed out the side of my face.

The big problem with using on-camera flash as your main source is the harsh shadows that fall behind the subject and the flat, straight-on lighting.


----------



## terri (Mar 12, 2004)

> I couldn't have said it better myself. Thank you Terri.



Why, anytime, Karissa.


----------



## vonnagy (Mar 12, 2004)

terri said:
			
		

> I love Mr. Nagy because of his ability to get a serious answer while enticing our slutty minds into the gutter - all in one thread.
> 
> Hats off to you sir!      :salute:
> 
> (not my shirt, though, baby - keep dreamin')



Ahem, now just who's caption here say 'sex sells' 



> What kind of images are you using the flash for, vonnagy?



well, I have done much in the way of portraits yet, but thanks for that bit of information. There was an outdoor concert at night and a midnight street fest which i tried to use my flash, with pretty crap results. The street fest i end up lugging my tripod around to take long shutterspeed shots, but I wasn't happy with those results either.  

Good news is that i've finally found my manual! :cheer:

Thanks ksmattish for those guidelines! It is a pretty dinky popup flash.

I think there are going to be a couple of more outdoor events, I'll see what i can muster up with the flash that i've got!


----------



## terri (Mar 12, 2004)

> Ahem, now just who's caption here say 'sex sells'



HEY!!  You know very well Chase did it to me in a mirthful fit of evil.   :twisted:  He's a twisted little man.   

&lt;running>


----------



## karissa (Mar 12, 2004)

terri said:
			
		

> > Ahem, now just who's caption here say 'sex sells'
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He may be twisted but sure is funny.    :LOL:   

I'm just wondering what mine will be :? ale:


----------



## Chase (Mar 12, 2004)

I just want to clear something up here...

I'M NOT LITTLE!


----------



## photogoddess (Mar 12, 2004)

Chase said:
			
		

> I just want to clear something up here...
> 
> I'M NOT LITTLE!



Touchy, Touchy!  :twisted:


----------



## markc (Mar 12, 2004)

No, don't touch his little. Leave that to the professionals.


----------



## karissa (Mar 12, 2004)

OH! Hear no evil, See no evil, Speak no evil! :taped sh:


----------



## Chase (Mar 12, 2004)

markc said:
			
		

> No, don't touch his little. Leave that to the professionals.



  :lmao:


----------



## MDowdey (Mar 12, 2004)

:smileys:  :smileys:  :smileys: 


this thread gets the MD seal of approval!!

md


----------



## vonnagy (Mar 12, 2004)

how'd all this happen? :scratch: geeze, and all i wanted was a little help with flash photography. :mrgreen:


----------



## Chase (Mar 12, 2004)

You're a troublemaker...but then, we've already established that fact.

Actually, I'd love for someone to put together a flash tutorial...info on sync speeds, etc..(knowing my luck, we probably already have one in the forum that I missed).


----------



## karissa (Mar 12, 2004)

karissa said:
			
		

> terri said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nevermind, I don't wonder anymore.....  Love my new title!  Its so perfect.


----------



## terri (Mar 12, 2004)

He chose to go easy on you because you called him funny....he's a pushover for a compliment....transparent as glass.   :goodvibe:


----------



## Chase (Mar 12, 2004)

I would have come up with something much more sarcastic and suggestive  ...you can thank voods for a title that fits you so well  :goodvibe:


----------



## vonnagy (Mar 12, 2004)

> No really... I live on thephotoforum.com



good one chase! Thats the quickest you've bestowed a caption on somebody...  these are dangerous times we are living in!



> He chose to go easy on you because you called him funny....he's a pushover for a compliment....transparent as glass.



yeah, you should see him blush when manda calls him 'chaseypants'  :blulsh2: 



> Actually, I'd love for someone to put together a flash tutorial...info on sync speeds, etc..(knowing my luck, we probably already have one in the forum that I missed).



I think ksmattfish had something around here about sync flash once :scratch:  prolly buried in the forum somewheres.


----------



## terri (Mar 12, 2004)

> you can thank voods for a title that fits you so well



So convenient....blame it on the mods!       Although come to think of it he's not above doing something like that and letting you take the blame...


----------



## Chase (Mar 12, 2004)

According to the forum, voodoo is actually an administrator now.  :shock: 


Scared yet??   








You should be!  8)


----------



## karissa (Mar 12, 2004)

Either way, I'm just honored to have been given a title already.   :badangel:    8)


----------



## MDowdey (Mar 12, 2004)

who do i have to kill for admin access!!!!???!!! :x  :x  :x  :x  :x  :x  :x  :x  :x 

 :x  :x  :x  :x  :x  :x  :x  :x  :x  :x  :x  :x 
 :x  :x  :x  :x  :x  :x  :x  :x  :x  :x  :x  :x  :x 

 :x  :x  :x  :x  :x  :x  :x  :x  :x 
 :x  :x  :x  :x  :x  :x  :x  :x  :x 


md


----------



## terri (Mar 12, 2004)

> Scared yet??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Scared??   I LAUGH in the face of fear....ha ha ha h-k-k-k-k (excuse me, I'm choking...)     :smileys:


----------



## karissa (Mar 12, 2004)

:lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao: 

I love you guys!  MD is going crazy that Voo got to be admin and as far as I'm concerned.... I'm just thrilled to have a title!  

And it's ok Terri... I am CPR certified....


----------



## terri (Mar 12, 2004)

You'll be glad to know I've recovered, Karissa, and ready to go vote on our Matt being an admin, since titles mean so much to him!   :hug:   But thanks for watching my back...


----------



## vonnagy (Mar 14, 2004)

No, seriously this about how to use flashes. I've been looking for this post here for a while and i've finally found it again. This a cool thread on slow sync flashing: 

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3235


----------

